# Translucent Gun Blue?



## bentwoody66 (Aug 10, 2021)

Has anyone ever seen this color on a Racycle?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 11, 2021)

🧐🧐🧐 Say what?


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 11, 2021)

Very short time period for this finish as it has to be oiled so it doesn't rust -  like on a gun - I have a Napoleon frame that had a red wash of lacquer over nickel  - could that be what they mean?


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 11, 2021)

From 1910 Racycle Catalog:





From 1911 Racycle Catalog:


----------



## gkeep (Aug 11, 2021)

Take look at the blue showing through under the black on this Recycle Pacemaker posted 2017.








						Cool Racycle Pacemaker | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I'm looking for a little more info on this old Miami built Racycle. I was wondering about how the "self oiling" works. It's not for sale. Just looking for info on year, maybe estimated value. Cool old bike. The sprocket and rear cog sizes don't really make it that much faster I don't think.




					thecabe.com
				






Here's an ad calling it Translucent Gun Blue. Nice color.



Found this one that apparently hangs in a bike shop called First Flight Bikes in Statesville NC. Maybe this is original paint?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 11, 2021)

Maybe this color?


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 15, 2021)

Luxlows racycle maybe the blue…?….anyone ever see “golden brown” Miami?


----------



## phantom (Aug 15, 2021)

Wow....$60 in 1911   about $1,700 in todays money.  Very cool


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 16, 2021)

Goldenindian said:


> .anyone ever see “golden brown” Miami?



Wasn't there one at the Fall 2020 Memory Lane?


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 16, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Wasn't there one at the Fall 2020 Memory Lane?



Any pictures?


----------



## BatWaves (Aug 27, 2021)

I own the same Blue Racycle. It’s the Tourist correct?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2021)

Here is proper old school translucent bluing.  Modern gun bluing is more black with blue and iridescent mottling.


----------



## BatWaves (Aug 26, 2022)

I picked up a double bar Latonia in Translucent Blue. It’s nothing like I’ve seen from Miami before. Really cool color. I’ll post pics once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## mongeese (Aug 26, 2022)

Blue eyes cryin in the reign


----------

